# Trade proposal to Lakers



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's the proposal: Francis/Snyder/Novak for Radmanovic/Turiaf

Sounds like a bad trade? Not at all actually... we're giving away 3 guys that aren't even in our rotation right now, for a guy who can immediate help with our offensive struggles (Radman is shooting 42% from behind the arc so far this year). And Turiaf will provide for us the much-needed back-up for Yao.

So why would the Lakers do this? First, they get rid of Radman's bad contract (4yr remaining, about 6mil/yr), and Radman hasn't exactly been a good role model for the Lakers. Second, they get Francis, who is still very capable of playing (just not for us) and can potentially take the Lakers to the next level, which Lakers are desperately looking to do. A line-up of Francis/Kobe/Walton/Odom/Bynum sure looks mighty good right now. And Snyder can possibly crack into their rotation too.

Here's how the trade looks:

Los Angeles Lakers
Incoming Players 
Steve Novak
Salary: $687,456 Years Remaining: 1

Kirk Snyder
Salary: $2,358,433 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 5.2 REB: 1.8 AST: 1.2 PER: 16.65

Steve Francis
Salary: $2,439,333 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 5.5 REB: 2.3 AST: 3.0 PER: 9.52

Outgoing Players: Vladimir Radmanovic, Ronny Turiaf

Houston Rockets
Incoming Players 
Vladimir Radmanovic
Salary: $5,632,200 Years Remaining: 4
PTS: 8.8 REB: 2.9 AST: 1.9 PER: 13.42

Ronny Turiaf
Salary: $770,610 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 6.9 REB: 4.0 AST: 1.5 PER: 14.08

Outgoing Players: Steve Novak, Kirk Snyder, Steve Francis


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Done! I like the trade too.

I don't like how everyone is saying that we are stuck with this team. I don't fault Morey and I don't fault Adleman for the most part. Sure, there are issues with the offense but most of it is poor shooting.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If the Lakers are gonna be doing any trading it will involve Brown or Odom


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

There's really no way LA is willing to part ways with Turiaf for Francis and some scrubs. Realize that Ronny is worth alot more to LA than he is to us. Also, why would you want Radmanovic? He's been in the dump since he joined LA.

A trade that SHOULD happen but WON'T is...
Yao for Odom, Bynum


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bynum is untouchable for now (this year) IMO. He is killin it on O and D, and he is only 20!!!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

He's untouchable for 99% of the league. Yao, I would think, is in that other 1%.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bynum is a Beast. Him and D.Howard will be the two elite centers sooner than later. Bynum was getting 10+/10+ in 20-25 min!!! I wouldn't trade Bynum for Yao....i know... but thats how good Bynum will be


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

That's why you're not running a NBA team. Bynum is showing tons of potential, but even with all the potential in the world, no one can guarantee him to be a top center. That's how potential works. It's a gamble, and that's why teams often bust or luck out. 
But the REAL reason why Kobe and LA would love this trade (aside from the pure marketing heaven) is the fact that Kobe is 29 years old, turning 30 before the start of next season. Realistically, he's got 2 or 3 years of sheer domination at the 2 position. His window of opportunity is closing, and Yao gives him the better opportunity for a title than the "potential" of Bynum. Also, Bynum's growth will depend, in part, to how many touches he gets. He is one of those offensive-minded centers who would benefit far more from a rebuilding team than a playoff team. The mere fact that Kobe dominates the basketball means Bynum's learning curve will be hindered, albeit not halted. 
Will Houston offer this trade? Of course not. But if they did, I can see no way that the LA front office would reject it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bynum is gonna be making everyone his beeatch by next year. Yao Ming is a wuss.

BTW. Dont be a smart ars


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Bynum is gonna be making everyone his beeatch by next year. Yao Ming is a wuss.
> 
> BTW. Dont be a smart ars


...um, ok. Isn't it past your bedtime, kid? Did you even read my post past the first sentence? How about formulating an actual rational response?
No wonder these forums are dying...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Both statements are true...you are east of me, you go to bed you insomniac


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Both statements are true...you are east of me, you go to bed you insomniac


It's okay, kid. This is my sleeping schedule, since Mommy and Daddy aren't around.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Maybe you lived with mommy and daddy at 28 but I am far removed from living at home. So what you are saying is without your parents guidance you can't go to bed at a normal hour?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Maybe you lived with mommy and daddy at 28 but I am far removed from living at home. So what you are saying is without your parents guidance you can't go to bed at a normal hour?


Um, actually it was a jab at your childish responses. But, no, that is not what I'm saying. My sleeping schedule fits my studying pattern.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

agh...im over this spat, although im sure we both had fun. Bynum is ALMOST as good as Yao already. Goodnight


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> There's really no way LA is willing to part ways with Turiaf for Francis and some scrubs. Realize that Ronny is worth alot more to LA than he is to us. Also, why would you want Radmanovic? He's been in the dump since he joined LA.
> 
> A trade that SHOULD happen but WON'T is...
> Yao for Odom, Bynum


I just explained in my first post! Turiaf is part of the package for dumping Radman's contract, and in the end the guy's just a role player. Its like Chuck Hayes for us, we don't want to trade him, but if we're offered a package that's looking good, why not take it? 

And the key to trading is getting your commodities while they're at a low. Hedo Turkoglu was in the dumps before this season, look how he's doing now. A change of scenary can definitely revive the Radman of old. And refering back to his Sactown days, Adelman is good with working with 6'10" guys that can shoot.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Bynum is a Beast. Him and D.Howard will be the two elite centers sooner than later. Bynum was getting 10+/10+ in 20-25 min!!! I wouldn't trade Bynum for Yao....i know... but thats how good Bynum will be



You know, there is this fellow named Oden who might have something to say about that. :bsmile:


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

u wouldnt trade bynum for YAO??? ur f*ckin crazy im sorry.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^ says the guys in London who has watched Bynum play for a total of 5min. While I agree, right now Yao is better but Bynum is getting better so fast it is not even funny. Bynum is much younger, healthier, and will be better very, very soon. Bynum is the real deal.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Wouldn't make sense for the Lakers to trade for Steve Francis really unless they got him for next to nothing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would do this trade, but I would rather do a trade with the Heat and involving Mike James.

Either/or we need a change and need one badly


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Here's the proposal: Francis/Snyder/Novak for Radmanovic/Turiaf
> 
> Sounds like a bad trade? Not at all actually... we're giving away 3 guys that aren't even in our rotation right now, for a guy who can immediate help with our offensive struggles (Radman is shooting 42% from behind the arc so far this year). And Turiaf will provide for us the much-needed back-up for Yao.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!!!! :lol:


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> ^ says the guys in London who has watched Bynum play for a total of 5min. While I agree, right now Yao is better but Bynum is getting better so fast it is not even funny. Bynum is much younger, healthier, and will be better very, very soon. Bynum is the real deal.


why dont u make a poll and ask every users in this board? i might b bias as a yao fan, and u mite b bias as a bynum fan. 

wanna make a bet?


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

djuhari said:


> u wouldnt trade bynum for YAO??? ur f*ckin crazy im sorry.


Are you?

Yao who? We are talking about Andrew ****'n Bynum here


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Bynum vs. Yao discussion over. Here are the stats in their first 3 years. YAO WINS HANDS DOWN!

Bynum
G GS MPG FG% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG
46 0 7.3 0.4 0.3 0.7 1.0 1.7 0.2 0.1	0.5 0.4 1.2 1.6
82 53 21.9 0.6 0.7 1.7 4.2 5.9 1.1 0.2	1.6 1.4 3.0 7.8
23 13 27.2 0.6 0.7 2.6 7.4 10.0 1.6 0.5	2.1 1.5 3.0 11.1

Yao
G GS MPG FG% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG
82 72	29.0 0.5 0.8 2.4 5.8 8.2 1.7 0.4 1.8 2.1 2.8 13.5
82 82	32.8 0.5 0.8 2.4	6.6 9.0 1.5 0.3	1.9 2.5 3.3 17.5
80 80	30.6 0.6 0.783 2.6	5.8 8.4 0.8 0.4	2.0 2.5 3.7 18.3

If we are just talking about upside then the battle rages on!


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, Yao is god. Keep your Yao please. Us lakers fan don't want Yao for bynum, keep him, he's god, thank you very much for not bring up trade yao for bynum please


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Good trade I think.
Vladimir Radmanovic can score, and Ronny Turiaf provides the energy we need.

I really don't like losing Francis again. But, it seems like we are not going to use him as much as planned.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey xoai, I am with you. As a rocket fan, I wouldn't trade Yao for Bynum. In this thread people have been arguing who is better and at this point in time all the stats are in Yao's favor. Let's circle back in a few years and compare them then.

I respect the fact that you don't want to trade him but, he definitely isn't better than Yao at this point in his short career.

How did we even get on this subject when the trade talk was Turiaf/Radmon for Francis/Snyder/Novak?


----------

